# Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?



## TheEsoxhunter (28. Mai 2011)

hallo das ist mein erster beitrag hier es währe also nett wen ihr ihn beantworten könnt.
also hab folgendes problem:
ich gehe jetzt oft auf forelle aber ich fange fast nichts im angelladen hab ich schon soviel geld gelassen das mir übel wird#q:r
Und jetzt hab ich so nen problem meine "freunde" meinen total viel aber alles nützt nix ich fang nix und tpps können dir mir nit geben?!
und die profis auch nich also was soll ich tun? und ausser dem fang ich nix auf teure forellen wobler hab schon nen paar stück und powerbait fängt auch nix bei mir :c also wollt ich euch fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt:vik: währe echt nett gruß
TheEsoxhunter


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Meinst DU, Du bekommst bessere Infos, wenn Du das mehrfach postest.

Den Forellen ist es übrigens völlig egal, wieviele teure Wobbler Du in Deiner Kiste hast, oder welchen Powerbait-Teig Du anbietest.
Wenn sie nicht in der Laune sind zu fressen und Köder zu attackieren, dann kannst Du Dir da nen Wolf angeln, dann geht einfach nichts.

Es wäre auch hilfreich, wenn Du mal mitteilen würdest, mit welcher Technik Du an was für einem Gewässer angelst.


----------



## Trumfi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

nimm eine ca 3m lange winkelpicker ne 2-3000 stationärrolle mit 0.18 schnur einen kleinen wirbel und nen kleinen blinker, und los geht der spaß


----------



## jurij12 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

huhu angels du an einem forellen see ? oder am fluss ? 
Mehrere angaben bitte!!


----------



## Trumfi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Hey du da oben ich fühle mich so verfolgt von dir :q


----------



## jurij12 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

huhu
Tut mir leid xD
Falls du mich meinst


----------



## Trumfi (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Ne ned schlimm, ist mir nur so aufgefallen :q


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Also erstmal wäre es toll wenn du uns sagen könntest wo du angelst .... ( Bach , Forellensee ) . 

Also am Bach sind eig. immer ein paar Spinner der Größe 0 - 3 gut ... wenn du klareres Wasser hast dann nimm am besten silberne Modelle ( Mepps oder so ) , ist dass Wasser trüb dann nimm etwas gelbes oder rotes ( Mischung geht auch ) .
Du solltest dir auch ein paar mit punketen zulegen die lieben die Forellen !
Aber wie schon gesagt , wenn die Forellen nicht in Beißlaune sind dann beißen sie einfach nicht ...
Am Fluss sollte man es auch immer mal mit der Pose versuchen ( so um die 2 -3 Gr. ) und ein Tauwurm auf einen 8er Haken . 
Dass bringt auch Bisse .


Wenn du am Forellensee angelst , dann musst du es mit Teig versuchen .
Meist darf man ja mit 2 Ruten angeln , dann würde ich persönlich auch beide auf Teig reintun . Eine lässt du drinne und die andere schleppst du .
Ich rate dir zu Posen die sind einfacher als Spirolinos und man kann die Bisse perfekt an den Posen erkennen ( Dann geht die Pose in die andere Richtung davon ... dann musst du ganz schnell den Bügel aufmachen und die Rute in Richtung Forelle halten damit sie keinen Wiederstand spürt , dann die Forellen gehen lassen , weil sie den Teig dann ersteinmal schlucken muss .... wenn sie dann geht ohne zu stoppen solltest du den Anhieb setzen !!! Aber Achtung immer darauf achten , dass die Schnur auf Spannung ist , sonst geht der Anhieb daneben ...)
Ja zur Montage wiegesagt eine Pose ( möglichst schlank die kann man gut schleppen und erkennt die Bisse einfach gut )
Modelle mit 2- 5 Gr. sind da richtig ) 
Du kannst auch immer mal Einholstopps einbauen dann kommen auch oft Bisse ...

Naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen , wenn du noch Fragen hast dann frag einfach ..


Gruß , Forellenhunter35​


----------



## jurij12 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

hehe okay xD
Also wenn du am see auf forelle fängst musst du darauf achten das du dinem köder bewegung einbringst!!! Das heißt du machst ne wasserkugel an deine 0,18er schnurr und enn ca 1,5m vorfach und da dran machst du nen kleinen forellenhaken. Jetzt nimmst du ein ball forellen teig und drückst den auf den haken und aus diesem ball machst du dann eine schaufel! Diese schaufel dreht sich unterwasser wenn du deine schnurr einkurbelst! und so wirst du dann spinnfischen ... mit einer wasser kugel und forellenteig  So angeln wir immer an unseren forellen seen und man hat meistens erfolg!


----------



## Fischhaker (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Ausführliche angaben, zum gewässer wären hier angebracht!
Sonst kann man dir schlecht helfen!|wavey:


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Hy erstmal danke an euch alle da ihr so schnell geantwortet habt. Ich angle in einem Forellensee. Angelpark Molzmühle ist ziehmlich ok da und nein die fische da beissen gerne nur ich fang nix  naja diemeisten fangen da nix auf teig nur auf ne art helikopter und twister, hab ich also auch probiert hab aber nix gefangen. Ach ja das gewesser ist trübe und kalt. ich angel in see 1 falls ihr den angelpark anguckt.
Mfg
TheEsoxhunter


----------



## maflomi01 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

bei trüben wasser am besten knallige farben nehmen bienenmaden sind auch sehr gut vor allem im winter wenn du wurm nimst achte auf drauf das du tau oder dendrobena nimst und haken der grösse 6 sonst gibt es viele fehlbisse .
es kommt natürlich auch auf deine ausrüstung an forellen sind eigentlich einfach zu fangen das heißt aber nicht das sie doof sind es sind immer noch raubfische mit guten augen , da sie während der zucht allerdings den mensch als futter bringer im gedächtnis haben ist ein bischen von ihrer scheu weg aber den braten nahrung vom falschen braten zu unter scheiden können diese genauso gut wie die wild lebenden .
das du bis jetzt noch nix gefangen hast (leider weiß ich ja nicht was du für ein geschir benutzt ) liegt entweder daran das du zu grob fischt oder du stehst falsch ( auch wenn es schwer fält stell dich immer mit der nase in wind ! ) leider gibt es kein patent rezept welche angelart gerade gut geht fals du die angelarten dir genauer anschauen wilst schau mal bei you tube rein da gibt es genug anschau material mußt nur mal suchen gruß maflomi01


----------



## stroffel (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Hi, meiner Meinung nach sind die wichtigsten 2 Faktoren bein angeln im Forellen see

- die richtige Zeit
- der richtige Ort

(Und das gute bei der Geschichte ist, dass das nix kostet im Gegensatz zu der vielen als "Tipps" getarnten Werbung).

Die beste Zeit ist meist die Zeit um die Dämmerung. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, das ca. 95% aller Fische bis zu einer gewissen Zeit (Abhängig vom Wetter)  gebissen haben und danach wars ruhig. Früh aufstehen lohnt sich also meist. (auch wenns schwer ich am Wochenende früh aus dem Bett zu kommen ;-)
Der Zweite Faktor ist der "Ort". Oft gibt es an Forellenseen Zu- oder Abläufe. Manchmal ist schlichtweg die Stelle am Fängigsten an der die Forellen ein Paar stunden vorher eingesetzt werden oder an der der Züchter das Futter ins Wasser wirft am fängigsten. Entscheidend ist auch die Tiefe! Wenn die Forellen an der Oberfläche schwimmen, man aber auf Grund angelt hat man schlechte karten selbst wenn man alles andere richtig macht. Als Grundregen kann man sagen: je kälter das Wasser, desto tiefer stehen die Forellen.
Erst an Dritter Stelle würde ich mir um die Ausrüstung gedanken machen. Klar sollten Rolle, Rute und Schnur aufeinander abgestimmt sein (Rute bis 40g WG, 1500er bis 4000 er Rolle mit 18er Schnut (monofil)). Wann welche Farbe und Marke an Teig am besten ist hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Mit Naturköder (Bienenmade) mach man eigentlich nie was falsch (sind leider nicht ganz billig). An sonsten gehen Knallige Farben (neongrün) oder Kontrastreiche (misch) Farben (Rot-weis-Blau) meist ganz gut (die haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass man sich auch mal nur eine der Farben aus dem glas popeln kann, und wenn die gut finzt hohlt man sich das nächste mal das Glas der entsprechenden Farbe).
Und der Letzte Tipp: einfach mal bei denen Fragen, bei denen es läuft! Mal auf die Länge der Montage schielen (wie tief wird gefischt), was für köder verwenden sie und wenn in der Nähe noch Platz ist einfach mal dahin stellen und nicht an die andere Seite des Sees. Sie werden Dir sicher nicht alle Tricks und "Geheomnisse" verraten, aber an der ein oder anderen Stelle können Sie Dir sicher weiter helfen und das meist besser als hier per "Ferndiagnose".


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

@ stroffel

Kurz und knapp gesagt: Deinem Post kann man eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Danke für die vielen posts geh dieses wochenende wider angeln und hoffe das ich was fang wenn ja seht ihr es ja bei den fangmeldungen!|supergri:m

Petri heil und viele grüße wüscht euch 
TheEsoxhunter


----------



## FoREllE 97 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

hey! bin auch ofters am forellensee unterwegs. die ruten sind relativ egal (so 2,3 meter, aba bloß nich sone wabbel kacke!!!) rolle,scheiß egal, solang du nich mit ner stippe kommst...  nimm ruhig ne dicke schnur, benutz selber 0,25ger,so reißt dir nix ab! aba komm mir nicht mit wasserkugeln, 2,3 gramm posen,wo noch ein punkt von nem halben cm höhe rausguckt sind pervekt. da merkt keine forelle was und man kann noch werfen. meter vorfach,mittelgoßer haken. köderbienenmaden, mit der einen rute gezupft und der andern stehend. so hab ich bisher immer minimum 5 stück rausgeholt!! 

petri!!! bin auch kein prof...  versuchs mal. paul


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

Moin,

wenn du in einem Teich angelst und die Forellen oft an der Oberfläche sind, dann angel einfach an der Oberfläche.
Kein Witz. Das hatten wir auch mal an unserem Vereinsteich, dass einfach ncihts beissen wollte aber man hat sie imer an der Oberfläche gesehen.
Ich habe einfach ein Sbiro genommen und ein langes Vorfach und dann das Powerbait an der Oberfläche schwimmen lassen. Damit war ich sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt man fängig auf Forellen?*

ok werde mal versuchen an der oberfläche zu angeln gehe sonntag nach holland forellen und hecht angeln ;-) ein freund hat mir seine wobblersammlung überlassen weil der das angeln aufgeben musste dar er wegzieht schon wieder einer :-(
aber mal gucken werde mall alles versuchen um ws zu fangen ;-)


----------

